# New Sci fi Shows



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2011)

Is anyone watching any of the recent sci fi shows that are out, or interested in any that are coming?

I've watched the first two episodes of the American version of Torchwood and enjoyed them.  I had seen the very first episode of the Brit version and wasn't impressed, but never watched any more to see if it improved.  I'm wondering, if this Starz version continues to be good, if I should go back and watch the first three British seasons.

I enjoyed the first episode of the new Sy-Fy show, Alphas.  I will watch more and hope, as it seems to have the potential to be a very good show or a horrible one, depending on where they go with it.  For anyone who doesn't know, it's about a group of people with (for want of a better term) super-powers who the government uses to help solve unusual crimes.  

Along the same lines, FX is coming out with a show called Powers, based on a comic of the same name.  As I understand it, it's about a couple of cops who investigate crimes by people with powers.  I'm not sure if the cops also have any kind of powers.  It's not far enough along, and I never read the comics, so I have no idea if it will be good, but it sounds interesting.

I love the sci fi genre, but the quality of shows is so widely hit-or-miss it can be frustrating.  I really hope at least one of these shows can maintain high quality and enough ratings to entertain me for a few seasons!


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been watching Falling Skies.  It's pretty good.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 18, 2011)

daveman said:


> I've been watching Falling Skies.  It's pretty good.





I gotta start recording Falling Skies. Thanks for the reminder.

After Caprica was canceled in favor of a new show with different actors set slightly in Caprica's future I almost want to wait a season or two before getting into the new shows on sci fi. Hopefully Blood & Chrome is ok.


----------



## Grace (Jul 18, 2011)

It hit me last night that the skitters on Falling skies are very similar to the head honcho business monster in Monsters Inc.


----------



## Grace (Jul 18, 2011)

btw...is it just me that writes the epi as it happens? I KNEW that one guy was nefarious. The one that stole the kids so sneakily. I KNEW as soon as he showed up.
I watch the damn thing, but I already know whats going to happen before it happens. However, nothing else is on late night sunday tv.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm enjoying Falling Skies - plan to watch last night's version (DVRed) tonight.

I just hope it doesn't go all PC on us, as all to often happens once a series starts getting really good.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Is anyone watching any of the recent sci fi shows that are out, or interested in any that are coming?
> 
> I've watched the first two episodes of the American version of Torchwood and enjoyed them.  I had seen the very first episode of the Brit version and wasn't impressed, but never watched any more to see if it improved.  I'm wondering, if this Starz version continues to be good, if I should go back and watch the first three British seasons.
> 
> ...



i watch Torchwood......the British one was usually a different thing every week.....the last Season about the Children being taken over by Aliens was really good.....it was 4 parts long.....Capt.Jack is an Immortal Time Cop from the 51st Century.....he was a Companion of Doctor Who for a while.....then was spun off....

Alphas was pretty good ill hang......

Eureka is a good one......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2011)

daveman said:


> I've been watching Falling Skies.  It's pretty good.



yea same here.....but there are a lot of Holes in the show....it kinda reminds me of Jericho with Aliens instead of Nuclear War.....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 18, 2011)

daveman said:


> I've been watching Falling Skies.  It's pretty good.



Ditto...not bad, the effects are better than most made for TV shows.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 18, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching Falling Skies.  It's pretty good.
> ...



Harry!  That's just what I said after I saw the first episode.  One of the reasons I like it because it is because it reminds me of _Jericho_.  

The skitters face look like matured ETs.

I like the show but . . . . there's only 6 or 8 episodes this season.  It got picked up for another season  . . NEXT SUMMER . . .with only 10 episodes. 

TNT is stupid.   They have a good thing but will lose the audience because of length of season/time between seasons.  They just cancelled _Men of a Certain Age_ because they 'didn't get the audience numbers'.  They did the same thing . . .6 or 10 episode seasons with uber long waits in-between.  They are so duh.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Harry!  That's just what I said after I saw the first episode.  One of the reasons I like it because it is because it reminds me of _Jericho_.
> 
> The skitters face look like matured ETs.
> 
> ...



Men got canceled?......say it aint so.....but you are right...... to long in between.....

they are doing the same thing with Sanctuary......


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 18, 2011)

I started watching the first episode of Falling Skies and didn't care for it.  However, I didn't get too far into it, I don't think more than 30 minutes or so.  It just came off as a bit too cliche if I remember correctly.  Perhaps I'll give it another try.

If only, instead of making a movie, Joss Whedon had continued with Firefly as a series!

If only SyFy hadn't cancelled Farscape!

If only Lost hadn't gotten so ridiculous!

If only.....if only.....common theme with me and sci-fi shows.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 18, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone watching any of the recent sci fi shows that are out, or interested in any that are coming?
> ...


Having the lead character, Capt. Jack openly gay has got to be a first in TV Sci-Fi series.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 18, 2011)

I miss Babylon5.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2011)

Noah Wylie activates my gag reflex. 

He's always done that. It started with st. Elsewhere or whichever hospital show he was on. I can't see him without wanting to puke, then smack him.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> I started watching the first episode of Falling Skies and didn't care for it.  However, I didn't get too far into it, I don't think more than 30 minutes or so.  It just came off as a bit too cliche if I remember correctly.  Perhaps I'll give it another try.
> 
> If only, instead of making a movie, Joss Whedon had continued with Firefly as a series!
> 
> ...



Farscape was Great ......i thought Lexx was a good one too.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2011)

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



yea you may be right....


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 18, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Is anyone watching any of the recent sci fi shows that are out, or interested in any that are coming?
> 
> I've watched the first two episodes of the American version of Torchwood and enjoyed them.  I had seen the very first episode of the Brit version and wasn't impressed, but never watched any more to see if it improved.  I'm wondering, if this Starz version continues to be good, if I should go back and watch the first three British seasons.
> 
> ...



I couldn't stand the british version of Torchwood.  HOpe the American version is better.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I miss Babylon5.



i thought that was the best Space based Sci-Fi TV show maybe ever.....


----------



## Grace (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't watch Firefly until they cancelled it,but I really liked it. watched it all on netflix then watched the movie. Why the hell do they keep cancelling good sci fi flicks? And the sci fi channel sucks big hairy ones. Nothing but computer generated graphics and REALLY bad actors.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2011)

Grace said:


> I didn't watch Firefly until they cancelled it,but I really liked it. watched it all on netflix then watched the movie. Why the hell do they keep cancelling good sci fi flicks? And the sci fi channel sucks big hairy ones. Nothing but computer generated graphics and REALLY bad actors.



they have a few good ones on right now that im sure they will cancel eventually just by keeping the 12 episode seasons so far apart.....people will lose interest or forget they are on still.....


----------



## Flopper (Jul 19, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You apparent didn't see the British episode where the Captain goes back in time to WWII and falls in love with the young lieutenant. It leaves no doubt as to his sexual orientation.  This is one of the things I liked about the series. Characters are not what you expect.  A character dies but is brought back to life.  A good guy becomes a bad guy.  

With so many of our Sci-Fi series, you know pretty much what's going to happen when you watch the first episode.  Torchwood, at least the British version is different.  I'm looking forward to seeing the American version.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2011)

Flopper said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


i have seen all the Torchwoods.....i also saw Jack when he traveled with the 9th and 10th Doctors and he did not hide his Sexuality at that time either......he is defiantly Bi-Sexual.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2011)

Grace said:


> I didn't watch Firefly until they cancelled it,but I really liked it. watched it all on netflix then watched the movie. Why the hell do they keep cancelling good sci fi flicks? And the sci fi channel sucks big hairy ones. Nothing but computer generated graphics and REALLY bad actors.



Firefly was one of the great sci-fi westerns.  Too bad it only made 1 season.  I've got the entire series on DVD, along with Serenity.

Good to see that almost the whole cast was able to find other shows though.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch Firefly until they cancelled it,but I really liked it. watched it all on netflix then watched the movie. Why the hell do they keep cancelling good sci fi flicks? And the sci fi channel sucks big hairy ones. Nothing but computer generated graphics and REALLY bad actors.
> ...



yea i have watched Summer Glau in a couple of shows.....and Castle is a good show.....


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 20, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I enjoy Castle.  It's not spectacular, but certainly good enough to hold my attention.  And Nathan Fillion plays the snide humor part very well.

I liked The Sarah Connor Chronicles.  I wish they had kept it going.  The Cape was bleh, I can see why that was cancelled.  Dollhouse was pretty good, not Whedon's best, but I doubt I'll ever dislike a tv show he makes.  Can't think of anything else Glau has done offhand.

Zoe was in Angel before Firefly for part of a season....can't think of where else I've seen her.  Wash was also in Dollhouse.  Kaylee and the Doc...might have had single-episode roles that I've seen, can't think of any atm.  I don't remember seeing the shepherd anywhere else.  I didn't get into the new version of V, which Morena Baccarin, Inara, has a big role in.  Jayne is in Chuck, which I watched an episode or 2 of and it didn't grab my attention.

I find myself giving shows a chance if they have any previous Whedon actors in them.  There's a new show, Necessary Roughness, which I have watched the first few episodes of.  At first I just wondered if it was based on the movie.  Then it turned out that one of the main characters is an actor from Buffy, and another is the guy that played Eggs on Trueblood.  Nathan Fillion is what drew me to Castle. 

And now I'm going to go look on IMDB and see what all the Firefly actors have been doing.


----------



## Grace (Jul 20, 2011)

There is a new one coming out but I already forgot the name of it. Its in this forum. Hunting Game or something like that.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 20, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Harry!  That's just what I said after I saw the first episode.  One of the reasons I like it because it is because it reminds me of _Jericho_.
> ...



Yes it did.  What total morons TPTB are.  There's a movement to get another station to pick it up.  It worked (sort of) for Jericho so you never know.  If you're a Facebook user search 'saving Men of a Certain Age'.  

On a bright note . . . you can pre-order season 5 of _Dexter_ from Amazon for half price.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 20, 2011)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The main character, Dr. Dani Santino, is played by Callie Thorne . . who played Sheila Keefe on the now ended _Rescue Me _(the final season just started airing on FX last week).  She was terrific on R.M. and she brings that same sass to N.R.  

USA shows are usually kinda fluffy.  Sometimes fluffy is exactly what's needed though.  

Nathan Fillion is a hoot.  I've been a fan of his since he was on the soap _One Life to Live_ and he's terrific on _Castle_.  He's just a funny, funny guy.


----------



## JackDan (Aug 1, 2011)

I too am enjoying falling skies.  Ahh the skitters are children that have changed! thats crazy!


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

That was a nice twist last night, I must admit (falling skies). But I don't think the skitters were children of other beings. I think they were just a weaker race from another alien world. Maybe female since they seemed to "nest" and "cuddle" harnessed kids.
The tall gray beings..reminds me of Steven King's guys called The Grays.


----------



## JackDan (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know, from what I understood, and we will find out more, is that all the skitters were once harnessed kids. even the ones protecting the newly harnessed kids, were probably kids once themselves.  Even the young african kid isn't acting human anymore, only alien.  I think these skitters are simply the slaves and the tall greys are the brains behind the op.


----------

